# Fishing Villages



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,

My husband and I are looking to move to a Greek island or beach. My husband loves to fish and I want to pick somewhere that will allow him to do this frequently. He has not fished too much in the ocean, but currently loves lake and river fishing as we are from Lake Tahoe.

I'd like to know what are some of the best villages/towns for fishing. We are not looking to make money or find a job fishing. Just a community where the fishing is good and we can maybe eat some of our own caught meals.

What are some of the rules and regulations for fishing?

How will the locals feel about this?

Any and all advice and experiences are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Gone off the idea of living on a boat then ?
Moving ANYWHERE is Greece will allow you to fish
There are 777 islands to choose from by the way


----------



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

tpebop said:


> Gone off the idea of living on a boat then ?
> Moving ANYWHERE is Greece will allow you to fish
> There are 777 islands to choose from by the way


Were looking at all of our options. May mix and match. I realize how many islands there are and am looking for some first hand experience if anyone has any. Thanks again.


----------



## Tepi (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,
Milatos, Crete, is your answer a beautiful traditional fishing village, the locals are very friendly and will even buy your fish if you have any spare.
Crete is the biggest Greek island so it also has the infrastructure when you want it.
Milatos is still unspoiled, I know I live there!


----------



## Tsol (May 12, 2011)

I have said it before, southern Crete have the most beautiful fishing villages. Remember 1 in particular called "Agia Galini", nothing special if u ask me, but felt i have lived for years there. Also loved watching the tuna boats comming in every night and unloading their prize catches. Adapting and making friends is whats needed/important. If ure hubby is lucky, some experienced fisher will help him out with the domestic tricks and luckily have a boat he can share with him


----------

